# Anyone considered treatment abroad



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

seems to be quite popular on other threads, turkey and norway ??


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've thought about it but that's all, not seriously though.  I've enough trouble getting DH to go to the appts in Cardiff, with getting time off from work.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes i also have thought about it , thinking it would be cheaper and could have a holiday at the same time

in reality its just as expensive and sod having a hol when taking all the ivf drugs lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

If I considered it then I would go to Scandinavia as I have heard really good things about their approach to IVF etc. Don't think we would be able to afford it though so guess it will have to work in this country


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

My reflexologist did some of her training in Denmark and speaks very highly of their approach.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

What Clinics are recommended?

I understand there's a different ruling of how many embryos can be transferred abroad, is that right?  Does anyone know what this is for specific clinics?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

abroad depending on where in the world

more embryos can be transferred, i know a place in india that will transfer all viable embryos


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

viable meaning?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

all embryos that have cells i assume

http://www.drmalpani.com/index.html


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

max of 3 here

http://www.treatmentabroad.net/infertility-treatment-abroad/jinemed-hospital/


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i talk to lots of girls on the poor responders site who have been to jinemed, one is pregnant with triplets now, it seems a fantastic clinic with excellent care


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi all

I was chatting to my aunty last night, she's just got back from s.france where she has a caravan.  She asked me if I'd considered going abroad.  Haven't even thought about it.  But she was telling me she has a very good friend who has been having treatment in Barcelona since she was 40 (after she had about 4 yrs of tx in UK - all unsuccessfully).  She is has had 3 tx's and is now carrying her 3rd child.  All 3 have been successful!  She says they are wonderful.  What she does is goes on hol to spain for about 3weeks and the tx invovles only 2 visits to the hosiptal.  She is now 45.  As for the cost, she says it is quite a bit cheaper over there and even with the cost of accommodation and flights it still works out a little bit cheaper - not massive amounts but you still save.  Maybe worth a thought!!


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.institutomarques.com

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Deb, is this Clinic mainly for donor?


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

No.  They are very thorough with their procedures and will only use the best eggs.  If they feel your eggs are not good enough they will highly recommend donor and this is something they specialise in.  However, they will not use a donor unless they have exhausted all your own eggs.  They have one of the highest donor registers apparently.  But they will try to use your own.  I think I have the right clinic anyways    But I will post if there is another one.  I know this one is definitely in barcelona.

Deb


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.eugin.net

Hi girls - hope you are all well.

I found this site and thought I would post for you to have a look. You can complete an online questionnaire that will give you their recommendations for a which course of treatment they would offer together with a free no-obligation quote.

I know I posted a link previously but I think that was the wrong one .

This is the one that has been recommended to me. As I said before the lady that has used these has had 3 consecutive  (she is now expecting her 3rd).

It may be worth a go.

All the best to you all

D xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sam 2 (Jul 23, 2008)

popsi said:


> seems to be quite popular on other threads, turkey and norway ??


I keep hearing people saying the treatment abroad is loads cheaper?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

sam it is much cheaper .. in turkey you get ICSI, drugs and 17 nights in a 4* hotel for arounds 4.5k


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.harleystreetfertility.co.uk/Mauritius/fees.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

